# Lathe spider for my 2 1/8” spindle bore



## Janderso (Jan 7, 2022)

Fun project.
There have been times when I could have used this.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 7, 2022)

Very nice !


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice work Jeff, did you make the brass tipped screws?


----------



## Janderso (Jan 7, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Nice work Jeff, did you make the brass tipped screws?


No, I bought them from a little known place called McMaster.
Pack of 10 here, a 25 pack there. I'm building my parts bins.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 7, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Fun project.
> There have been times when I could have used this.


You've inspired me, I think I'll build one.


----------

